# Adventure Path download problems



## KthulhuX (Jan 4, 2014)

So, today I was catching up on downloading the PDFs for the EN Publishing Adventure Paths, and I noticed a few files had some problems.  I thought I would bring it to your attention so that they can be fixed when you had the chance.


File Missing
------------
Zeitgeist (PF) #2
Zeitgeist (4E) #4



File Corrupt
------------
Santiago (PF) #1
Santiago (4E) #2
Santiago (4E) Campaign Guide
Santiago (PF) Campaign Guide
Zeitgeist (4E) Player's Guide
War of the Burning Sky (4E) #6



File Missing Covers
------------
Zeitgeist (4E) #3
Zeitgeist (PF) #5
Zeitgeist (4E) #6
War of the Burning Sky (4E) #12


----------



## Morrus (Jan 4, 2014)

I fixed the two missing files.

I can't verify any of the corrupt ones, though - they seem fine to me.  Where are you downloading them from?  Maybe I'm not checking the right ones.


----------



## KthulhuX (Jan 6, 2014)

*Corrupt files No More*

Well, today all the ones that downloaded corrupted for me downloaded just fine.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2014)

KthulhuX said:


> Well, today all the ones that downloaded corrupted for me downloaded just fine.




Weird.  Well, I'm glad it fixed itself, whatever it was!


----------

